# Motherboard for AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition



## Jokumar (Jul 16, 2017)

Dear all

My Mobo for AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition, went off yesterday.

I have tried to buy the same Mobo
M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 - Asus from the local market, but couldn't find one.

Please suggest me alternate for the above.

Thanking you in advance
Jokumar


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

Jokumar said:


> Dear all
> 
> My Mobo for AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition, went off yesterday.
> 
> ...


What is your budget? Do you need an integrated GPU? Please specify!


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 16, 2017)

What happened to the Motherboard? I mean how did it conk off?


----------



## Jokumar (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, thanks for the reply,

Budget is 7 to 9k

2 year's back i had problem of blue screen, I gave it for repair to a local guy n got it repaired.
It was working well till now but suddenly went off.
So i myself started investigation n found that due to processor was not fitted properly the Mobo went off.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2017)

Jokumar said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply,
> 
> Budget is 7 to 9k
> 
> ...


Get this locally as all online sites are quoting out of stock due to GST.
ASUS MOTHERBOARD 970 PRO GAMING AURA (AMD SOCKET AM3+ FX/PHENOM II/ATHLON II/SEMPRON 100 SERIES CPU/MAX 32GB DDR3-2133MHZ MEMORY)
Call mdcomputers once and ask for a quote and if they have stock. Ask them to ship it to your place. I don't think they will charge more for shipping.


----------



## Jokumar (Jul 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get this locally as all online sites are quoting out of stock due to GST.
> ASUS MOTHERBOARD 970 PRO GAMING AURA (AMD SOCKET AM3+ FX/PHENOM II/ATHLON II/SEMPRON 100 SERIES CPU/MAX 32GB DDR3-2133MHZ MEMORY)
> Call mdcomputers once and ask for a quote and if they have stock. Ask them to ship it to your place. I don't think they will charge more for shipping.



It's out of stock.
Any other options


----------



## Jokumar (Jul 17, 2017)

There's small correction
The correct processor no is as follows

Phenom II X4 955 

And not
Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition

As i just found out from the packing box.
I am extremely sorry for the wrong info


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

Jokumar said:


> It's out of stock.
> Any other options


Call them and inquire about the stock and also about shipping to your city.
Because of GST all products are put as out of stock.OK.
Call these guys also:Asus 970 PRO GAMING-AURA 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard
Don't just say its out of stock. I know before suggesting you that it's out of stock.
All the component prices got adjusted because of GST and they need to edit in their respective sites.


----------



## Jokumar (Jul 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Call them and inquire about the stock and also about shipping to your city.
> Because of GST all products are put as out of stock.OK.
> Call these guys also:Asus 970 PRO GAMING-AURA 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard
> Don't just say its out of stock. I know before suggesting you that it's out of stock.
> All the component prices got adjusted because of GST and they need to edit in their respective sites.


Upon calling they said they don't have in stock n not sure about when it'll be available.
The mobo you quoted doesn't have VGA/ HDMI output.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2017)

Available on amazon :
Amazon.in: Buying Choices: ASUS 970 PRO GAMING AURA ATX DDR3 AM3 Motherboards


----------



## Jokumar (Jul 22, 2017)

topgear said:


> Available on amazon :
> Amazon.in: Buying Choices: ASUS 970 PRO GAMING AURA ATX DDR3 AM3 Motherboards


Thanks for the reply.
But the Mobo you mentioned doesn't have VGA/ HDMI output port.
Any other suggestions.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2017)

Jokumar said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> But the Mobo you mentioned doesn't have VGA/ HDMI output port.
> Any other suggestions.
> Thanks in advance


ASUS MOTHERBOARD M5A78L-M PLUS/USB3 (AMD SOCKET AM3+/ FX, PHENOM II, ATHLON II & SEMPRON 100 SERIES CPU/MAX 32GB DDR3-2000MHZ MEMORY)


----------



## Jokumar (Jul 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> ASUS MOTHERBOARD M5A78L-M PLUS/USB3 (AMD SOCKET AM3+/ FX, PHENOM II, ATHLON II & SEMPRON 100 SERIES CPU/MAX 32GB DDR3-2000MHZ MEMORY)


Thank you
I am going to buy this
Regards Mkumar


----------



## Jokumar (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry for disturbing you guys again.

MD computer's not able to supply the Mobo to my place, after several attempts.

Meanwhile i found out one more offer from Deltapage from Chennai, who can supply to my place.

Below is the link, is this the same Mobo? After your approval I'll go for this.

Asus MotherBoard M5A78L-M-PLUS/USB3

Thanks in advance
Jokumar


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2017)

Jokumar said:


> Sorry for disturbing you guys again.
> 
> MD computer's not able to supply the Mobo to my place, after several attempts.
> 
> ...



both are same.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2017)

Jokumar said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply,
> 
> Budget is 7 to 9k
> 
> ...



How can the system work well for 2 years if the processor wasn't fitted well?


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How can the system work well for 2 years if the processor wasn't fitted well?



may be it got loose later or OP did not realize he has somehow loosened the processor fitting while removing the cooler - high chances it it's AMD.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 11, 2017)

topgear said:


> may be it got loose later or OP did not realize he has somehow loosened the processor fitting while removing the cooler - high chances it it's AMD.


It doesn't happen with Intel?


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2017)

billubakra said:


> It doesn't happen with Intel?



Happens ( Read about it on a hardware magazine / review website ) but I did not see it ever until recently. Fitted a deepcool gamaxx 200 on a pc powered by core i5 but the damn thing just came out of it's mounting ( 2 legs ). Now I don't know why but can't fit any intel type coolers on that motherboard - mounting holes and every other things looks perfect but still it won't fit. Only solution I presume is to use a cooler which can be bolted on the motherboard like cm hyper 103 / antec a40.

anyway, coming to the topic - sometimes when I tried un-mounting an amd cooler the damn thing also takes out the cpu with it - the bondng between amd cooler and cpu is that much ( used deepcool z5 ) as amd did not provide any bracket / locking mechanism for extra safety of the cpu. So I guessed op must have faced similar situation.


----------



## Jokumar (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi,

I need a fan, as the fan which came with the processor making too much noise which is unbearable. The fan changes speed automatically.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jokumar (Nov 23, 2018)

topgear said:


> Happens ( Read about it on a hardware magazine / review website ) but I did not see it ever until recently. Fitted a deepcool gamaxx 200 on a pc powered by core i5 but the damn thing just came out of it's mounting ( 2 legs ). Now I don't know why but can't fit any intel type coolers on that motherboard - mounting holes and every other things looks perfect but still it won't fit. Only solution I presume is to use a cooler which can be bolted on the motherboard like cm hyper 103 / antec a40.
> 
> anyway, coming to the topic - sometimes when I tried un-mounting an amd cooler the damn thing also takes out the cpu with it - the bondng between amd cooler and cpu is that much ( used deepcool z5 ) as amd did not provide any bracket / locking mechanism for extra safety of the cpu. So I guessed op must have faced similar situation.



indeed you are right some times back the mechanic removed the Processor for pasting heat sink compound. I don't know whether he fitted rightly


----------



## chetansha (Nov 23, 2018)

Jokumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a fan, as the fan which came with the processor making too much noise which is unbearable. The fan changes speed automatically.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The fan changes speeds if the temp raises. Check temp settings in bios.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokumar (Nov 23, 2018)

ok, will check it.
meanwhile i need a fan which is too noisy and working too long on the system feels like sitting beside Owen.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2018)

cpu cooler fan or cabinet fan ?? I lost track here. Please mention your complete pc specs specially the cabinet and cpu cooler you are using ?


----------



## Jokumar (Nov 26, 2018)

topgear said:


> cpu cooler fan or cabinet fan ?? I lost track here. Please mention your complete pc specs specially the cabinet and cpu cooler you are using ?


Cooler master cabinet, I'm using the CPU cooler fan which came along with the processor 
*AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition*


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2018)

Used Cm hyper TX3 on 955BE before. As this is not available now you can go for better one ie Cooler Master Hyper H410R.


----------



## Jokumar (Dec 4, 2018)

topgear said:


> Used Cm hyper TX3 on 955BE before. As this is not available now you can go for better one ie Cooler Master Hyper H410R.


Thank you,
Is this the correct one
*www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Hyper-H410R-RR-H410-20PK-R1/dp/B0784FZT8H


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2018)

yes, that's it.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 20, 2019)

Jokumar said:


> Upon calling they said they don't have in stock n not sure about when it'll be available.
> The mobo you quoted doesn't have VGA/ HDMI output.


exactly. ..this is the problem of AMD BOARDS..they make us bound to buy graphics card.

tht is why i bought Asus board for amd with vga port..so tht i can get display at least.

ASUS M5A78LM PLUS..AM3 Socket
with vga port..studded with 955 be in my computer...around 4k.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 12, 2019)

this board is also discontinued now...is there any other similar board with legacy/uefi option bios with DDR3 RAM socket and IGP?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 12, 2019)

get this:

GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2 R2 MOTHERBOARD


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 12, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> get this:
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2 R2 MOTHERBOARD


only two RAM slots...


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 12, 2019)

you dont have much of a choice here as the availability of these older boards is rather limited-so you will have to make do with whatever you're getting in the market right now.

there's a pricier model of this board that features 4 slots,but seems to be out of stock at the moment at vedant and elsewhere-you could try asking around for it at your local shops and if you are lucky you may find it.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2019)

avichandana20000 said:


> this board is also discontinued now...is there any other similar board with legacy/uefi option bios with DDR3 RAM socket and IGP?



If you are open to buy from aliexpress then you can have wider choice. For shipping method do select ali express standard shipping as option for faster delivery.


----------



## Adibaba (Nov 11, 2020)

Jokumar said:


> Thank you,
> Is this the correct one
> *www.amazon.in/Cooler-Master-Hyper-H410R-RR-H410-20PK-R1/dp/B0784FZT8H


Were you able to fit the cpu cooler successfully. I am having issues with fitting the cpu cooler. Which one did you go for?? 
I tried the antec a400 and cm hyper 212 both didn't fit. I have a x4 955 phenom and m4a88tm asus mobo.

Sent from my AC2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adibaba (Nov 11, 2020)

topgear said:


> Used Cm hyper TX3 on 955BE before. As this is not available now you can go for better one ie Cooler Master Hyper H410R.


I am having issue with fitting a400 antec or the cm hyper 212 on the m4a88tm asus mobo for phenom x4 955 be.
Has that ever occurred for you ??

Sent from my AC2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adibaba (Nov 11, 2020)

@topgear @quicky008 any help for above ?

Sent from my AC2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2020)

Adibaba said:


> I am having issue with fitting a400 antec or the cm hyper 212 on the m4a88tm asus mobo for phenom x4 955 be.
> Has that ever occurred for you ??


what exactly is the issue? pics would be helpful.


----------



## Adibaba (Nov 12, 2020)

ico said:


> what exactly is the issue? pics would be helpful.


I had ordered cm hyper 212 and the antec a400 for phenom x4 955, mobo: M4A88TD-M/USB3.
Both are not fitting.
Amd provides the clip on feature of cpu cooler but i find that both the cpu coolers clips are shorter in size !!

Sent from my AC2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adibaba (Nov 12, 2020)

ico said:


> what exactly is the issue? pics would be helpful.


I don't have pics as i returned the coolers.

Sent from my AC2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2020)

Adibaba said:


> I had ordered cm hyper 212 and the antec a400 for phenom x4 955, mobo: M4A88TD-M/USB3.
> Both are not fitting.
> Amd provides the clip on feature of cpu cooler but i find that both the cpu coolers clips are shorter in size !!
> 
> Sent from my AC2001 using Tapatalk




faced clip issue with fitting stock amd cooler and I'm not a fan of that. Can't comment on Antec A400 but CM Hyper 212 should be easier to install as it's mounts with bolts and nuts instead of clips on AMD platform as far as I know.


----------



## Adibaba (Nov 13, 2020)

topgear said:


> faced clip issue with fitting stock amd cooler and I'm not a fan of that. Can't comment on Antec A400 but CM Hyper 212 should be easier to install as it's mounts with bolts and nuts instead of clips on AMD platform as far as I know.


Yeah i agree but that frame they supplied was small in size as in the 2 bolts were off by 1-2mm.
Which now makes me wonder maybe the cm cooler might have been a knock off.
But then antec would not also fit as well.
I have a feeling that because it has been so long, AMD has changed the AM3 dimensions by about a mm or so and all these coolers now adhere to the new spec. 

Sent from my AC2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adibaba (Nov 14, 2020)

Which coolers have you tried up untill now. @Jammes897


----------

